# Work Permits or Visas



## Chegwin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, I could really use some advice please.

I have been working at a school in Egypt for 2 years. Since I have been employed there, no 'foreign' member of staff has been issued with a work permit, although we were all promised one at interview stage, and at several times throughout our employment. 

All members of staff at the school hold a tourist visa, which clearly states "work is not permitted". Occasionally the school allows us to renew our visas, entitling us to stay (not work) in Egypt for 3 months at a time, however the Managing Director often refuses to let us renew them, allowing them to expire and causing us to have to pay a fine whenever we wish to leave Egypt. The school does not pay this fine, and does not pay the cost incurred for a new tourist visa upon arrival back in Cairo.

I am aware that if I hold an expired visa, I am not entitled to be resident in Egypt. It also frightens me that my visa clearly states that I may not work here.

My tourist visa expired in April, meaning that I am now living here in Egypt illegally. Despite having asked the school to renew my visa on numerous occasions, so far this has not been arranged and I am getting increasingly concerned, especially given the current climate in Egypt. 

Please could somebody advise me on where I need to go and who I need to speak to, to renew my own visa. We have previously been to Mogamma at Tahrir square - is this where I should go? How do I obtain a visa application form? I will be leaving for the UK in July for the summer and do not want to have to pay a fine or be interrogated at the airport! I'm very worried about being put in this position.

Am I living and working here illegally? Is there someone I should report the school to? Help me!!!:confused2:

Many thanks for your time! Cheggers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You have two choices... leave your job that you know you are illegally doing .

Work without a visa which of course you know is illegal.

Yes the moggama is the place to renew your visa.

I cannot understand what you mean by saying the school wont let you renew your visa?.. there is nothing to stop you going down there and doing it yourself


Yes.. you are working and living here illegally if you do not have the relevant visas

It is up to you if you report or not.. 

Are you a qualified teacher? I do not mean TEFL


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Be very careful. Someone can anonymously report you to the Ministry and you will be deported. 

If your school does not pay for your proper work permit, then leave. You don't have much time until the end of the school year. Find another job. If they don't do things legally in regards to your work visa, in what other ways are they conducting business in an unethical manner???

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Chegwin, this is simply all wrong and I am surprised at you having accepted this scenario. You MUST have both a work permit and a residence visa to be able to work legally in Egypt. I work for an Egyptian multi-national, and they have a specifc department that arranges all of that for their foreign expatriate workforce. I dont even have to remember the documents are due, I get a call asking for my passport, and get it back 3/4 days later with residence visa stamped in the passport, and the work permit (a seperate page). Once a year or something you need to go for a HIV blood test, which is then arranged when necessary. They are in breach of very important interior ministry immigration laws! Things have been very slack on this front, but dont expect it to continue.:ranger:


----------



## Chegwin (Jun 5, 2012)

I haven't really accepted it, I think it's terrible. I came into the job in good faith that I would be provided with all the correct documents to enable me to work here, just as the school promised, and I have been informed by the Embassy that it is their responsibilty.

The school took copies of our degree and QTS certificates and told us that we would soon receive work permits. Well that was 2 years ago! Every time we question where they are, we are given one of numerous excuses, or told that we will have them by a certain date. We have never been asked to have an HIV test - something that I now know is a requirement to have a work permit issued - so I know that they have been lying to us all this time.

Last year the school provided us with 6 month multi-entry visas but this year we have just been here with our 1 month visas, which the school has paid to be renewed to 3 month visas once this year. The trouble is, as soon as you leave Egypt, the 3 month visa becomes null and void and we have to buy another 1 month one when we return.

I feel cheated, as I am a genuine, honest person who would never knowingly break the law and now I have been put into this position by my own employers! I'm not sure if you're allowed to mention schools' names on here, but if anyone is planning on coming to Cairo to teach you must really, really do your homework. 
If you are not asked by your school to do an HIV test then you can be sure that they will not be giving you a work permit.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chegwin (Jun 5, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> You have two choices... leave your job that you know you are illegally doing .
> 
> Work without a visa which of course you know is illegal.
> 
> ...


Sorry MaidenScotland, I replied ages ago to you but I'm new to this site and I guess I pressed the wrong button :confused2:

I am a qualified teacher (not TEFL). I didn't know if I could get my own visa, as the school has provided them previously. Can I just walk into the Moggama with my passport or do I need something else too - a specific form, etc?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Chegwin (Jun 5, 2012)

Ooh, and I am starting a new job in August!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Chegwin, this is simply all wrong and I am surprised at you having accepted this scenario. You MUST have both a work permit and a residence visa to be able to work legally in Egypt. I work for an Egyptian multi-national, and they have a specifc department that arranges all of that for their foreign expatriate workforce. I dont even have to remember the documents are due, I get a call asking for my passport, and get it back 3/4 days later with residence visa stamped in the passport, and the work permit (a seperate page). Once a year or something you need to go for a HIV blood test, which is then arranged when necessary. They are in breach of very important interior ministry immigration laws! Things have been very slack on this front, but dont expect it to continue.:ranger:



Didn't know anything about the HIV Test, how long has that been a requirement?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Didn't know anything about the HIV Test, how long has that been a requirement?





Since forever.. however once you marry and Egyptian any HIV you have is miraculously cured and marrying a native also gives you immunity


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Chegwin said:


> Sorry MaidenScotland, I replied ages ago to you but I'm new to this site and I guess I pressed the wrong button :confused2:
> 
> I am a qualified teacher (not TEFL). I didn't know if I could get my own visa, as the school has provided them previously. Can I just walk into the Moggama with my passport or do I need something else too - a specific form, etc?
> 
> Thanks for your help




Yes you can do your own visa, however at this stage of the game I personally wouldn't bother as it might take a bit of explaining.. Pay your fine when you leave. I have never known anyone to be interrogated when leaving the country and start afresh when you come back. 

Just your passport is needed to renew your visa..


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Take copies of your passport and passport pics if you go early you can get it the same day with a 2 hour wait or they tell you to come back the next day which doesn't always work. Form you get them from the police counter which is on the a cross from the desks just ask them for a tourist visa then get stamps which you pay only 11le for I got way to much last time and had to have a chat to get money back you can also pay the fine at this time so you are safe at the airport. People have been taken to a small room for a little chat just to scare them no harm done. Hope this helped


----------



## Chegwin (Jun 5, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes you can do your own visa, however at this stage of the game I personally wouldn't bother as it might take a bit of explaining.. Pay your fine when you leave. I have never known anyone to be interrogated when leaving the country and start afresh when you come back.
> 
> Just your passport is needed to renew your visa..


Thank you so much


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Chegwin said:


> Thank you so much




When I say your passport I mean you don't have to fill in forms, passport phots, copies of your passport etc are needed... 


Your new employer will arrange your HIV test.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes you can do your own visa, however at this stage of the game I personally wouldn't bother as it might take a bit of explaining.. Pay your fine when you leave. I have never known anyone to be interrogated when leaving the country and start afresh when you come back.
> 
> Just your passport is needed to renew your visa..


 Your statement is true Maiden, but ONLY for 1st world passports, that is not what happens to South Africans, and most other 3rd world passports, so we would not even dare trying to pass immigration with an expired visa.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Chegwin, this is simply all wrong and I am surprised at you having accepted this scenario. You MUST have both a work permit and a residence visa to be able to work legally in Egypt. I work for an Egyptian multi-national, and they have a specifc department that arranges all of that for their foreign expatriate workforce. I dont even have to remember the documents are due, I get a call asking for my passport, and get it back 3/4 days later with residence visa stamped in the passport, and the work permit (a seperate page). Once a year or something you need to go for a HIV blood test, which is then arranged when necessary. They are in breach of very important interior ministry immigration laws! Things have been very slack on this front, but dont expect it to continue.:ranger:


I work for an Egyptian company (and I'm the only non Egyptian) and as said above, the relevant guy contacts me every now again - takes me for a blood test and takes my passport and brings back Visa and Work Permit. All totally legal and legit.:clap2:

The school is *totally *wrong in their actions. If there are enough of you get together and have one last go at getting legalized. Sorry to say this, but if not then stop working or leave. Now is not the time to be foreign and breaking the law.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mogg said:


> Take copies of your passport and passport pics if you go early you can get it the same day with a 2 hour wait or they tell you to come back the next day which doesn't always work. Form you get them from the police counter which is on the a cross from the desks just ask them for a tourist visa then get stamps which you pay only 11le for I got way to much last time and had to have a chat to get money back you can also pay the fine at this time so you are safe at the airport. People have been taken to a small room for a little chat just to scare them no harm done. Hope this helped


Hang on a moment. If you are working getting a Tourist Visa is useless, and a work permit must be sponsored by your company. If you take this route, i think yoiu are asking for trouble.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Your statement is true Maiden, but ONLY for 1st world passports, that is not what happens to South Africans, and most other 3rd world passports, so we would not even dare trying to pass immigration with an expired visa.


If there are 1st world and 3rd world - who are the 2nd world:confused2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

ok so here is the original defintion of 1st, 2nd and 3rd world


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I work without a visa.. but then I am special lol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well I work without a visa.. but then I am special lol


special:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows: http://youtu.be/PYpmT2Ie7FA

maybe a little politically incorrect


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> special:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows: Special Fred (my best friend) - YouTube
> 
> maybe a little politically incorrect





a little!!!!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> ok so here is the original defintion of 1st, 2nd and 3rd world


 Still roughly the same. Singapore went from 2nd to 1st. Malysia went from 3rd to 2nd but I think the rest are still the same. Never underestimate the power of a 1st world passport, US, GBP, European, Aussie, Kiwi etc...very few countries needs a visa arranged before arrival, and you are asked few questions, if any...us poor slobs, on the other hand...


----------



## Chegwin (Jun 5, 2012)

So who would we report the school to? The Embassy? The foreign office? The MOE? A lot of my good friends still work there and I'm worried for them - the managing director has told us to lie if anyone ever questions us at the airport and say we are visiting a friend, and she has lied to police herself when one of my friends ended up at the police station after a night out, and called her for support. How do we report them please? And who to?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Personally I dont think things works that way in Egypt. You can warn the embassy about there practices, but it is almost impossible for the embassy to issue an international notice on such practices, and even if they did, who generally reads them? My own personal view is that we are responsible ourselves to verify before we take on a job, knowing Egyptians the lady will have taken out insurance and have very likely bought "protection" if you know what I mean. I dont know, I think they need to assess and decide for themselves.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Chegwin said:


> So who would we report the school to? The Embassy? The foreign office? The MOE? A lot of my good friends still work there and I'm worried for them - the managing director has told us to lie if anyone ever questions us at the airport and say we are visiting a friend, and she has lied to police herself when one of my friends ended up at the police station after a night out, and called her for support. How do we report them please? And who to?




Why bother reporting.. it would sound like sour grapes, you have worked there for two years without reporting and now you are leaving you think about it..

Take it as a learning curve and dont be caught again

maiden


----------



## Chegwin (Jun 5, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why bother reporting.. it would sound like sour grapes, you have worked there for two years without reporting and now you are leaving you think about it..
> 
> Take it as a learning curve and dont be caught again
> 
> maiden


Yep, you're quite right. Lesson learnt...


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Report because simply we are all playing our parts to help this country develop and because we should care about others. May be you feel better now but someone will be stuck in your place for a year or so because they didn't know.


----------

